# trying to put a smile on some ones face



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

so i have been reading on here the trials and tribulations a very good fellow has been goiong thru as of late

hate to hear of such things happening to some one who is as nice and generous as this fellow is,or any one else for that matter

so i got to thinking,which gives me headaches as my brain ccant handle that much abuse 

i thought to myself "what can i do to try and put a smile on his face"

then it hit me like a pile of rocks, i could make something for him

something im sure he would like as hes mentioned before that he liked some of my work

so i sat down in my basement work shop,also known as the little shop of horrors

and after many hours of work i came up with something i think looked pretty damn decent

fitting for a damn decent gent.

so Rodney when you get it please post a pic hoto: of it and then i will explain to you and everyone else what it is all made of

hope you like it buddy,but mostly i hope it puts a big smile on your face :biggrin:

tim


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

good for you Tim, can hardly wait to see what it is !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rodney is a good guy, thanks Tim, you are too.

Is it a nut cracker ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nope not a nut cracker Don lol

but i have been told more than once that i am cracked and nuts


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ii thought after he posted the X-ray, you might have gotten an idear !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Ii thought after he posted the X-ray, you might have gotten an idear !


 :roflmao:



sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> so i got to thinking,which gives me headaches as my brain ccant handle that much abuse :wink:
> 
> then it hit me like a pile of rocks, i could make something for him
> 
> tim


He made him a pile of little rocks. lol


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll bet whatever was made will be appreciated...... waiting on pics.......


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sure he'll love it. We want a pic of his smile too!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW !!! What do you say but Thank you!!! :thankyou:

Iam sure it will be awesome based on the pics of your work!!

AND hurry up Mr. postman!!! :elk:

This is like Christmas waiting on the postman!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes sir. Very nice gesture.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- now nobody can get BigD away from the mailbox.LOL. :doh:

awprint:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

My Ole My !!!I I received the most plastic bag stuffed package of All time.I can not do it just at this time by posting a quick picture. I am working 16 to 18 hours a day but I will do my best to post some pictures tomorrow that still will fall short of the mark that this knife deserves!!!

Thank you very much Tim

Yes I have a very large :razz: smile !!!

hoto: too come!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff, men!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok I did my best considering I aint no camera man. Tim sent me this box that had to have several hundred plastic grocery bags inside it. After gently digging through it I came across a wooden base with a Deer horn attached. Then after a little more digging I removed this knife from the bubble wrap and low and be hold this is the knife from within. That said my pictures do not do justice to the work detail of the blade.

Tim Thank you :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:

































Again my photos do not show this knife for what it is.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Rodney, i am very glad you like it.

i couldnt thonk of a more deserving person.

i thought someone as kind and generous as you,whos had a few promlems deserved something nice.

if you notice the handle is one of the antlers you sent to me with the sausage last year.

i gotta ask, how did you polish them antlers?

ok now for the description

the blade is made from NOVACULITE ( i believe this type of rock comes from arkansas only)

the base is made from a piece of paduak(sp?).its a tropical hard wood,very dense wood.but has a great color and grain to it.

it has a piece of whitetail antler to hold the handle up.

the wood had 6 coats of hand rubbed teak oil on it, and a piece of tan felt under it to keep it from scratching where ever he chooses to display it.

the blade is hafted to t he handle with epoxy.not my usual method. i usually use pine pitch,but that tends to soften up in heat.

since he lives in Texas, i figured epoxy was the better choice.

just incase any one is wondering i have approx 12 hours of time invested in making all of it.

but it was worth every second of my time,just to know you like it and that it put a smile on your face.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Tim and remember the Postman always knocks twice! :smile: still smiling!!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Very nice indeed. Stand up guy, Tim.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed, one lucky guy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful work Tim !



Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Thanks Tim and remember the Postman always knocks twice! :smile: still smiling!!!


Soooo does that mean you are gonna slip him a little sausage ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ship ....... Ship him some sausage.... Stupid autocorrect >


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome knife you made for an awesome guy. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your quite the craftsman Tim, and your right--- never a more deserving person of your wares. :thumbsup:

Your cheeks are gonna start hurt'in with all that smile'in your do'in Rod.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice knife, Rodney's a lucky man and a well deserving one.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That is a piece of art!!! What a beauty!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm smiling, too.


----------

